# How old is your Golden? or Goldens?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dont see a poll....But Hootie is 3, Maggie will be 3 in Aug, Abbie is 2 and Cruiser is 1


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke is five years and three months.
Maggie is two years and seven months.
Tucker is nine months.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully the poll shows up now.

You can make more than one selection - if you have more than one Golden. (I hope).


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Berkley just turned 2 in March and Honey will be 2 at the end of September.

(In fairness to the other non-Golden members of the family, Bandit is 7, Diesel is 6, Kramer is 10 and Marley will be 2 on Friday.)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny & Maggie are 4 1/2 ( will be 5 in Sept). Our NG's (non goldens) are Cody, the springer, 3 and Sydney, the Aussie, 12-13'ish.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Cheyenne 14 years old, Dakota 10 years old and Savannah is 44 weeks old.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie will be 6yrs on 1st September
Gracie will 5yrs on the 26th September and 
Gabby is 1yr 2mths


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is 9 and Gunner is 5.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike is 17 months. Sam lived to be 12 yrs. 5 months and 7 days.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Ollie's 9wk old. I wish I could say "Cody is 9 1/2 yr old!" but he went to the bridge past March. Miss you Cody. I just love Goldens in their golden years. There are something about their faces (wisdom, love, whatever you call it) that I just love so much


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson is 14 months old.

Delilah is 10 months old today.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow will be 6 in December.
Tucker will be 6 in February.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Parker turned 3 in May and Camden turned 1 in April.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Petsmart clerk remarked this weekend on our dogs being "stairstepped":
OBi - 12.5
Sadie (lab) -7
Bridger - 8 months


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama is almost 11 months on the 25th and Beau will be 12 on the end of this month.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack was 3 years old in February and Rusty was 1 year old in December 07.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson just turned 2, Shelby is 20 months.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn 9 months, Holly 14, and as lalala says, i wish i could have added Ginny - she was 15 1/2 when we lost her last November.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is a 6 month 3 week old pup.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Bonnie was 1 this past Saturday. Bear is just shy of 10 months.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ is 5 years old, turning 6 in October.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Campbell, 13y 10m 1 st Nov 1994
Bailey,12ish Gotcha day April 8th 2003
Odin, 10y1m 30 th June 1998
Taegan 2y 11m 4 th Sept 2005


----------

